# The Rise of Bullshit Jobs



## caffeinekid (Jun 29, 2015)

The Rise of Bullshit Jobs

I came across this older posting on Naked Capitalism while doing a bit of research on the recent greenwashing trend. It doesn't deal so much with the rampant fraud involved in the "green jobs" campaign, but it really nails a few points with regards to the modern labor paradigm in the west. I am posting it in the E&CT thread because it is truthful and speaks to an important issue that younger workers should really internalize.


----------



## LandOfTheSnakes (Sep 7, 2013)

This article is a load of bullshit. It's basically misconstruing what is a cause and what is an effect of the system we live in today. Classic oligarchical capitalistic theory that gave us trickle down economics :laughing:


----------



## LandOfTheSnakes (Sep 7, 2013)

Also, what is this "green job" fraud that you insinuate is specific to "green jobs"?


----------



## caffeinekid (Jun 29, 2015)

LandOfTheSnakes said:


> This article is a load of bullshit. It's basically misconstruing what is a cause and what is an effect of the system we live in today. Classic oligarchical capitalistic theory that gave us trickle down economics :laughing:


Wha?



LandOfTheSnakes said:


> Also, what is this "green job" fraud that you insinuate is specific to "green jobs"?


The greenwashing efforts of the last 8 years or so; of which non-materializing- but much hyped- "green jobs" were part and parcel.


----------



## LandOfTheSnakes (Sep 7, 2013)

caffeinekid said:


> Wha?
> 
> 
> The greenwashing efforts of the last 8 years or so; of which non-materializing- but much hyped- "green jobs" were part and parcel.


It makes incoherent arguments that the system we have is fine because it's created a certain culture and therefore we're used to the system and therefore there's no point in making any effort to change the status quo. If that sentence didn't make much sense and forced you to reread it to figure out what I was even saying - perfect. I used the same backwards logic used in the article. The article barely even hits upon the main points of the piece it's supposed to be criticising.


----------



## Old Intern (Nov 20, 2012)

Okay, I think the problem in this article is a problem I've seen on PerC and other places on the web (since about or around 2008 to recent days). But then, I've not *formally* studied economics so I could be missing something.

Two writers on this article, the person speaking directly to the reader and the referenced author, are both arbitrarily determining what is bullshit and what is productive. Either there is a clinical definition of productivity we can use universally to talk about economics - OR the writers in this article subscribe to the Marxist tenant that it is only physical labor that is real. Telemarketing (as one example) IS productive, part of the cost, but indirectly part of the value and trigger for increase in production. Ironically, Marx devalues ideas (the main thing he offered to society, according to his own teaching - doesn't count). Today, (it is factually demonstrated) ideas and systems of ideas are products too! Telemarketing as an example, has measurable value, because if it didn't, companies wouldn't pay people to do this. Even unproven social media has the value of peace of mind to a company that doesn't want to fall behind what their competitors might learn and outfox them on. If you have a customer - you must be creating some level of value - so then what does "bullshit job" even mean?

Financial services, on the other hand, have been disproportionately rewarded. Yes we pay for the use of money, but we have (in my opinion) too many layers of manipulation and non-productive games going on, because the public needs to become more educated about finance. So then we might be able to produce a trade-off or transition from the balance of jobs where people are getting away with shit, and instead we will start buying or supporting services that educate about finance and management strategy. This IS happening with things like Investopedia (E-publications) and organizations that are making public domain books into audio book videos, and other things out there where an information product starts out free, and organizations develop alternate, modern ways of getting paid. 

The short answer is that we are not working shorter hours (as was predicted) because life has become more complex. We want more things and wider experiences than was ever imaginable in other centuries. You can argue this complexity is bad, but anyone who wants to go build or join a commune, sew clothing from scratch and grow all their own food is still free to do so. Labor for survival, for food and shelter was much more time consuming two or three hundred years ago, than in the modern world, but most of us don't want to live at that slow pace level anymore.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

caffeinekid said:


> The Rise of Bullshit Jobs
> 
> I came across this older posting on Naked Capitalism while doing a bit of research on the recent greenwashing trend. It doesn't deal so much with the rampant fraud involved in the "green jobs" campaign, but it really nails a few points with regards to the modern labor paradigm in the west. I am posting it in the E&CT thread because it is truthful and speaks to an important issue that younger workers should really internalize.


The "greenwashing" is just one tactic for conditioning the masses to accept rapid change. Government is increasingly weaponizing environmental agencies & they're gonna require a carbon tax to further grow government. "Green" is the new black ops under which tyranny will succeed in fundamentally changing America. 

Since TPP & now the UN Paris Agreement on climate change is successfully forced upon the west, you'll likely begin noticing open attacks against the US Constitution.

December 18, 2015
Global Tyranny Just Getting Warmed UpBy Daren Jonescu
"What was once unthinkable is now unstoppable," boasted U.N. Secretary-General Ban Ki-moon. More ominous words were never spoken. 
Ban was congratulating himself and nearly two hundred of his global elite cohorts on their achievement in signing the Paris Agreement on climate change. In classic progressive style, however, his pep rally sloganeering was also a none-too-subtle threat, à la "Forward." For as the Agreement makes perfectly clear, the "what" that was once unthinkable, but is now seemingly unstoppable, is the world's drunken march into international neo-Marxism, aka global tyranny.​​​americanthinker.com


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

There has been a lot of bureaucracy added to many workplaces. Basically paper pushing jobs that really aren't super necessary. I mean when you have colleges create departments like Diversity and Inclusion or half the other administrative jobs that plague almost everywhere, it is really wasting a lot of money and giving rise to bullshit jobs.


----------

